# 18% Protein... Dry Puppy Food



## solosid (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi All,

New to the Forum ...so 'Hello Everybody'

we have an 18week old Golden Cocker Spanial (bitch)

she has been on James Wellbeloved since coming from the breeders (turkey and rice puppy kibble).

At the puppy training classes, one of the trainers has suggested we put her on a lower protein dry food of around 18%.

so my questions are this....

1. Can anybody recommend a dry food that is around this % that would be suitable for puppies.

2. Can I put her on a 'light' dry food.

3. Will she get all the nutrients she requires by lowering the protein level.

4. Or shall I just get her a treadmill (joke)


Cheers

Mark


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

solosid said:


> Hi All,
> 
> New to the Forum ...so 'Hello Everybody'
> 
> ...


Is there a reason why the trainer suggested putting her on a lower protein kibble?

Puppies need that bit of extra protein because they spend a lot of energy growing. 18% protein is usually senior food protein levels isn't it?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Why did they recommend lowering the protein?
Is she hyper?
Or a bit chubby?


There used to be a lot of hype about high protein levels, but as long as the protein is from a good easily digested meat source it is not going to be of any harm

Infact the food that I would recommend over JWB is fish4dogs and there puppy food is 30% protein.

eta - You do not need to put your growing puppy on a 'light' food, she may just need feeding a little less.
Also are you taking into account the treats and titbits she gets, you should reduce her normal feed accordingly in order to keep her weight down (if that is the issue here)


----------



## solosid (Aug 13, 2010)

Lyceum said:


> Is there a reason why the trainer suggested putting her on a lower protein kibble?


she can get a bit excited at classes and trying to teach her to heal is a task!

at the end of the day I just want what would be 'best' for her...

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

solosid said:


> she can get a bit excited at classes and trying to teach her to heal is a task!
> 
> at the end of the day I just want what would be 'best' for her...
> 
> ...


To be honest, I'd not put her on such a low protein kibble. But the hyper-ness could be diet related, fact is, some foods just don't suit some dogs and there can be many reasons why. Perhaps one of the ingredients is making her hyper.

I'm personally not a fan of JWB, not since they were taken over by the makers of pedigree/bakers etc. And have heard quite a few bad reports since the change. Plus I think it's very expensive for what it is.

So if you want to, change her food, fish4dogs, arden grange, skinners, natural dog food company, orijen, arcana, they're all great foods. Personally I'd go for fish4dogs or natural dog food company, but you'll do well with any of the above.

Most of the above mentioned companies have nutritionists (Arden Granges has been hugely helpful to me in the past), why not fire off a few emails and see what they say?

That said, I'm not much of a believer in puppy food, the ingredients of puppy food are usually near enough identical to that of adult food once you start talking good quality kibble. So if you yourself think it's the protein level, maybe move her to adult food as that will have a lower protein level, but not as low as 18% which I've only really seen in senior foods.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

solosid said:


> Hi All,
> 
> New to the Forum ...so 'Hello Everybody'
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome, i have 2 springers ans a cocker they are lovely dogs, i feed Burns a low protein dry food of 18.5% ive fed my youngest this since 5 weeks old the best thing i ever did mr burns is a vet and he promotes slow growth in puppies hence the low protein, she was the most calmest ive ever had, so attentive when training.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Hi and welcome, i have 2 springers ans a cocker they are lovely dogs, i feed Burns a low protein dry food of 18.5% ive fed my youngest this since 5 weeks old the best thing i ever did mr burns is a vet and he promotes slow growth in puppies hence the low protein, she was the most calmest ive ever had, so attentive when training.


I forgot about burns mini bites (but looking at the site, that's 21% protein). I've heard good things, but I just can't see how they justify charging £40+ for a food that is 60% rice. I've no doubt it's a good food, I just think it's hugely over priced.


----------



## welshdoglover (Aug 31, 2009)

I think your trainer could be suggesting a lower protein food to make the trainer look good rather than what is best for your puppy.

All in mho of course.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Lyceum said:


> I forgot about burns mini bites (but looking at the site, that's 21% protein). I've heard good things, but I just can't see how they justify charging £40+ for a food that is 60% rice. I've no doubt it's a good food, I just think it's hugely over priced.


I know the adult is 18.5% yes the puppy must be higher. Ye i know its expensive, but mine have done so well on it i wouldnt change.


----------



## solosid (Aug 13, 2010)

welshdoglover said:


> I think your trainer could be suggesting a lower protein food to make the trainer look good rather than what is best for your puppy.
> 
> All in mho of course.


Hi WelshDogLover,

I respect your opinion, thats why I posted my questions. But she does get rather excited at puppy classes, so I think he has her best interests at heart.

I think I'll first look at her treats as pointed out by others.

I think the whole situation of other puppies, treats, undivided attention is too much for her.

Thanks for now and I hope this Thread helps others in the Future.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## solosid (Aug 13, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> Hi and welcome, i have 2 springers ans a cocker they are lovely dogs, i feed Burns a low protein dry food of 18.5% ive fed my youngest this since 5 weeks old the best thing i ever did mr burns is a vet and he promotes slow growth in puppies hence the low protein, she was the most calmest ive ever had, so attentive when training.


Hi haeveymolly,

just out of interest where do you buy your Burns from, and what is its actual name

Cheers

Mark


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

solosid said:


> Hi WelshDogLover,
> 
> I respect your opinion, thats why I posted my questions. But she does get rather excited at puppy classes, so I think he has her best interests at heart.
> 
> ...


Good luck with everything, the right diet has a huge difference on dogs puppies and adult, glad your looking into it. Stick around and keep us informed how she goes.


----------



## Catherine74 (Jun 14, 2010)

I have an 18 week old golden cocker spaniel too. He is on Symply. I went and asked advice at the 'pets corner' stores and was going to get JWB but the store said that they have been taken over by pedigree and have gone downhill a bit. They suggested symply there and Archie loves it. I did not feel that I was sold this particular brand as they stocked it, because they stock all the premium brands. I was looking at all of the and would also have got Royal Canin, but he said you were simply paying for a name. I would even have got sucked into the specialist one for cocker spaniels I do appreciate honesty in a shop


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I used Burns mini bites and found my Welsh Sheepdog puppy was very calm and well behaved on it (but also has been since I moved her onto adult food at 6 months). It's expensive, but I bought just the one big bag and it lasted 4 months, from when I got her to the adult food. The amount you feed is quite small, so it lasts.

I chose Burns because it promotes slower growth as my puppy was intended to be an agility dog. I wanted to minimise potential for joint problems. Her growth was slow all right, quite worryingly so. She has ended up at the very small end of the normal range for her breed, and two of her litter brothers who I've met again are _much_ bigger. Of course I can never know if her size is down to food or her genetics.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

solosid said:


> Hi haeveymolly,
> 
> just out of interest where do you buy your Burns from, and what is its actual name
> 
> ...


The name is Burns, i get it from the groomers she stocks it but i do know you can get some good offers on the net at times, if you go onto the burns website you will be able to find the nearest stockist to you.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Burrowzig said:


> I used Burns mini bites and found my Welsh Sheepdog puppy was very calm and well behaved on it (but also has been since I moved her onto adult food at 6 months). It's expensive, but I bought just the one big bag and it lasted 4 months, from when I got her to the adult food. The amount you feed is quite small, so it lasts.
> 
> I chose Burns because it promotes slower growth as my puppy was intended to be an agility dog. I wanted to minimise potential for joint problems. Her growth was slow all right, quite worryingly so. She has ended up at the very small end of the normal range for her breed, and two of her litter brothers who I've met again are _much_ bigger. Of course I can never know if her size is down to food or her genetics.


Yes i feed 3 adult dogs on burns and a 15k bag lasts just over 3weeks, so i dont consider it that expensive. My reasons for feeding puppy mini bites was the slow growth but i started to feed it when my adult dog was ill we struggled for a few months to reduce some of his meds he just couldnt manage but within 2 weeks on burns low salt/sodium and no additives they were reduced by 2 tabs a week that doesnt sound much but it was a huge step. I personally would feed anything else as my youngest was the only pup i had fed burns i was amazed at how different she was to the others as pups. Burns also have an excellent nutrition team on the other end of the phone they will advice or explain anything you need to know.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi and welcome solosid. Your little pouch sounds perfectly normal. In the big wide world a lot of soulmates under one roof all getting treats is electric. I would stick with it, she will get there.

May be try and address a couple of the issues separately between training classes to give her a bit more focus.

Have a look in the training section here, lots of useful tips and if you want any help or advice just ask. A whole bunch of us usually put our twopenneth in and somewhere amongst the jibber you usually find something that clicks.

good luck and enjoy x


----------

